# what is stock boost!



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

so i have about 1,000 miles on the cruze. i have seen boost all over the place. up until 800mi boost never went over 12psi now i am seeing boost as hight as 16.5 psi. i see this with a mechanical gauge, the app for android and the tech 2! all of them say the same thing! i was told that stock boost was 12psi! I have no mods yet and are running 87 or 89 gas have only filled up twice!


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Itll generally be around ~14-16psi. Depending on weather conditions mainly..

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

i should of taken a min to search this...sorry...looks like stock is between 12 and 16psi!
ok new question! What is the differance between the vt tune and trifecta tune. from what i see the vt tune is just a simple hand held to plug into the dlc and 2 mins ur done with about 170hp. the trifecta needs a lap top, special cable and the right softwear on your pc than you get to program and do not know what hp is! now both call out needed to use cruise control to switch between modes or some thing like that i have no idea! help me underr stand


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

its been about 70 degrees here and i am below sea level in most areas but at the most 200 feet above!


OnlyTaurus said:


> Itll generally be around ~14-16psi. Depending on weather conditions mainly..
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...Car & Driver "Road Test" says 16 psi is GM spec.


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

There is no specific stock boost level. Boost pressure is constantly varying depending on many things like ambient air temp, intake air temp, knock, throttle position, rpm, tire spin, fuel octane, ect... I've seen anywhere from 11-16psi with the stock tune.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Trifecta is all I can speak for. Trifecta ups the boost to a constant 22 psi at full throttle. It comes with two modes - Eco and Sport, controlled by the shifter on Automatic transmisisons. Manual mode 'M' becomes driveable without shifting and is sport, and 'D' is eco. The main "perk" of trifecta really is for automatics. It comes with better transmission performance - more economical and firmer shifts. You will get some nice MPG gains with the tune in addition to more power in sport mode.


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

The Trifecta tune peak boost varies just like the stock tune.


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

Skilz10179 said:


> The Trifecta tune peak boost varies just like the stock tune.


Very much so!


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

ok so when i shift to "m" mode i am getting the most power and boost and i am shifting. And in "d" mode i only get a lil more power and the car shifts! ok cool! what kind of power is trifecta reporting in D mode or M mode?



ErikBEggs said:


> Trifecta is all I can speak for. Trifecta ups the boost to a constant 22 psi at full throttle. It comes with two modes - Eco and Sport, controlled by the shifter on Automatic transmisisons. Manual mode 'M' becomes driveable without shifting and is sport, and 'D' is eco. The main "perk" of trifecta really is for automatics. It comes with better transmission performance - more economical and firmer shifts. You will get some nice MPG gains with the tune in addition to more power in sport mode.


----------



## cnjsanchez (Apr 6, 2012)

ErikBEggs said:


> Trifecta is all I can speak for. Trifecta ups the boost to a constant 22 psi at full throttle. It comes with two modes - Eco and Sport, controlled by the shifter on Automatic transmisisons. Manual mode 'M' becomes driveable without shifting and is sport, and 'D' is eco. The main "perk" of trifecta really is for automatics. It comes with better transmission performance - more economical and firmer shifts. You will get some nice MPG gains with the tune in addition to more power in sport mode.


 What kind of mpg gains have you seen when in eco mode? And just to make sure I read it right, once tuned in 'M' mode you do NOT have to shift anymore? Thanks in advance.


----------



## cnjsanchez (Apr 6, 2012)

Smorey you can search for it if you want, but I know one person for sure has dyno'd at 154 hp and 190+ torque at the wheels with the Trifecta Production tune. So say 18% drivetrain loss you are looking at 185 hp and 240 torque at the flywheel. My numbers are just general from seeing stock dyno numbers and comparing them to stock flywheel hp. The vermont guys 170 and 177 for their stage zero tune is at the flywheel. The dyno is on here and shows less than Trifecta's production tune. But both tuners are working on some more tunes and are getting some even better numbers. Vermont is reporting 209 hp and 220 torque with their shop car. Which is a 2011 LT auto i believe. Not sure if that's at the wheels or flywheel though. Trifecta has a dyno out showing 165 hp and 209 torque at the wheels on their car. So seems like both are good choices to me. Hope this helps.


----------



## RSMitch13 (Jan 4, 2013)

I realize I'm NEW here..but I have been "Cruzin" around here on this forum a while and wanted to clarify the STOCK BOOST. I talked directly with GM today (I have also been interested as I am a new owner of a 13' RS) and to my surprice the GM techs say that at 2500rpm boost is around 19lbs and @ 6000rpm Boost hits slightly over 30lbs... sounds way off and I am sure I will get grief for this. Yes boost varies during the rpm ranges but these are real #s. I cant wait to catch crap from this post...


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

can u have the tune with M mode still being a manual shift... i really like it


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

RSMitch13 said:


> I realize I'm NEW here..but I have been "Cruzin" around here on this forum a while and wanted to clarify the STOCK BOOST. I talked directly with GM today (I have also been interested as I am a new owner of a 13' RS) and to my surprice the GM techs say that at 2500rpm boost is around 19lbs and @ 6000rpm Boost hits slightly over 30lbs... sounds way off and I am sure I will get grief for this. Yes boost varies during the rpm ranges but these are real #s. I cant wait to catch crap from this post...


I doubt those techs know the difference between a wrench and a hammer. 

Boost goes down above 5K rpm on the stock tune. My car makes 7-8psi at 6K in the current weather. Guess they shorted me 22psi and 300whp.


----------



## smoove87 (Jul 9, 2012)

kfr291 said:


> can u have the tune with M mode still being a manual shift... i really like it


Yes, just move the shifter up or down while in M and it will switch to M1.

Sent from my PC36100 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

RSMitch13 said:


> I realize I'm NEW here..but I have been "Cruzin" around here on this forum a while and wanted to clarify the STOCK BOOST. I talked directly with GM today (I have also been interested as I am a new owner of a 13' RS) and to my surprice the GM techs say that at 2500rpm boost is around 19lbs and @ 6000rpm Boost hits slightly over 30lbs... sounds way off and I am sure I will get grief for this. Yes boost varies during the rpm ranges but these are real #s. I cant wait to catch crap from this post...


they are talking about *calculated boost *as seen with the tech 2. we see in in our data logs. 30psi at 6000 rpm would just about blow our engins up


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

kfr291 said:


> can u have the tune with M mode still being a manual shift... i really like it


why yes you can


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

HOON beat me to it.

GM techs are trained to replace muffler bearing's and service flux capacitor's!!


----------



## cronyjabrony (Aug 10, 2012)

Hi Chris,

Thank you for inquiring about our tuning products for your Cruze. We have tested our tuning software with the K&N typhoon (SRI) and with the ZZP catless DP so you should not have any problems using our Stage 0 (170hp / 180 lb-ft) calibration with your planned upgrades. *

**Our tuning system utilizes a hand held that stores multiple engine calibrations - you just select the program you wish to install and it is flashed in about 30 seconds. We include performance tunes for 91 and 93 octane fuel as well as an economy tune. Our tuner also displays real time engine data (such as boost pressure, knock retard, ignition timing, etc) and can read/clear diagnostic codes.Trifecta uses a laptop cable which is major difference from our system. Since most people do not wish to keep their laptop in the car at all times they have developed a feature to switch one calibration using the cruise control switch.

Trifecta also advertises what they call "Intelliboost" which is another feature that is actually a standard feature in your stock calibration(the ability to adapt boost and ignition timing to the octane of thefuel used). This feature relies heavily on the response of your knock sensor and can take over 50 miles to adapt if you change octanes at the gas station (this can be dangerous when running higher than stock boost!). Our calibrations are optimized for whatever octane fuel you wish to use which ensures the greatest margin of safety. If you wish to change from high to low octane just flash the car when you fill up - it only take 30seconds!

Tuning your car with a non-GM approved power train calibration can be cause for GM to void parts of your power train warranty, if a part was damaged and it was concluded that it was reasonably caused by the modification. Vehicle modifications and warranties were addressed under the Magnuson-MossWarranty Act

We provide you with a copy of your original stock calibration so you can restore your car back to the factory calibration at any time. There is a registry of previous calibrations stored in your cars engine control module memory - this can be used to check if a non-GM calibration was previously flashed to the vehicle, but in reality I have not seen this done by any dealership I have used (or for any of my customer cars to date) and I have had plenty of warranty work performed on all of my GM vehicles with non-GM calibrations installed.

While we could adjust this information in your vehicles history, it is a highly illegal practice (similar to changing your odometer reading)and both you and I would be subject to possible fines from the EPA for changing this information (up to $10K for you the consumer and $250K for my business per instance). The EPA uses these calibration verification numbers for emissions compliance purposes. It is not illegal to install a non-GM calibration for off-road use (such as at a dragstip), so installing a non-GM calibration is simply a warranty concern. For this reason I do not offer this option and would advise you not to be mislead by others into thinking this practice is legal (Trifecta advertises a "Transparency" option which illegally modifies these values).

Those are the main differences as I see them - look online and you will find both good and bad customer experiences with Trifecta (and numerous blown engines and flash failures leaving customers with cars that would not start). Now search for my customers (just google VTuner and Chevy Sonic, Cruze, or Saab 9-3) and you will not find anything but completely satisfied customers and no reports of blown engines or flash failures.

*​

*2011 Chevrolet Cruze LT: 14.750 @ 93.140 MPH

Vermont Tuning LLC
1806 Sweet Hollow Road
Sheldon VT, 05483
Ph: 802-393-7305
email :[email protected]
Website: www.vtunersaabs.com
www.vtunerperformance.com (Now Live!)
*​


----------



## cronyjabrony (Aug 10, 2012)

cronyjabrony said:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> Thank you for inquiring about our tuning products for your Cruze. We have tested our tuning software with the K&N typhoon (SRI) and with the ZZP catless DP so you should not have any problems using our Stage 0 (170hp / 180 lb-ft) calibration with your planned upgrades. *
> 
> ...


this was my reply from Vtuners


----------



## vmaxed (Jan 17, 2012)

Yep..Brian is a straight shooter :th_dblthumb2:


----------



## cronyjabrony (Aug 10, 2012)

_*Here is more he sent me:
*_
Our Stage 1 upgrade includes a ported intake manifold that will increase airflow through the motor resulting in ~10hp/10lb-ft increase when used with our Stage 1 tuning. Due to the increased airflow, you can no longer flash back to the stock calibration software with the ported manifold installed (it will cause all sorts of error codes since the engine thinks there is a problem with the throttle control when it sees the additional air flow unless we reprogram for it). For this reason most customers elect to upgrade to a Stage 0 methanol/water tune while retaining the stock manifold, which actually nets you more power than our Stage 1 tuning. With methanol/water injection we can achieve 200hp on an otherwise stock engine.

It is not uncommon for tuning companies to offer services that could be considered illegal when used on public roads and some practices are less tolerated than others and can result in direct actions by the EPA - read this press release from H&S tuningPress Release - H&S Performance. In the past we did include the option to allow customers to modify their CVNs, even to appear the same as stock, but the EPA has made it clear that this practice would not be tolerated. If Trifecta continues to modify these values and blatantly advertises that they do it, it is simply a matter of time before they experience the same fate of H&S. I have never seen a warranty claim denied for any of our customers that flashed their car back to stock before service without modifying these values, so why put yourself at risk? Also, if GM wants to shut down the tuning industry they could do it, as has happened with the latest generation of Duramax diesels and due largely to irresponsible companies like H&S that did not heed warnings from the lawyers at SEMA:

_*Dear SEMA Member:

We have recently learned that CARB and EPA are planning significant enforcement action against companies that make, distribute or install tuning products for late-model (2007 MY and newer) diesel trucks that are equipped with diesel particulate filters (DPF) if such tuning products offer any of the following features: (1) the ability to re-tune/re-program the truck to operate while the DPF is removed; (2) the ability to turn off urea (exhaust fluid) injection; and/or (3) the ability to defeat, disable or turn off any other required emissions control system on a late-model diesel truck. Products with these features cannot be legally sold for on-highway usage. If you make, sell or install products with these features and they are sold strictly for legal racing use you must be able to make assurances to these regulatory agencies that these products are NOT being used on the street on registered vehicles. If you cannot make those assurances we encourage you to carefully consider your business practices so as to avoid possible penalties.

SEMA is very interested in protecting you and your future and we hope you’ll find this information valuable. If you have any questions please contact Jim McFarland, Consultant for SEMA, regarding compliance with these regulatory agencies.

Sincerely


John Russell Deane, III
SEMA General Counsel

If you wake up someday and find out that you can't tune your next new GM vehicle you can be sure to thank irresponsible tuning companies like H&S and Trifecta.*_


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

[h=2]what is stock boost![/h]Something my stocks haven't done in the past 6 years!


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

RSMitch13 said:


> I realize I'm NEW here..but I have been "Cruzin" around here on this forum a while and wanted to clarify the STOCK BOOST. I talked directly with GM today (I have also been interested as I am a new owner of a 13' RS) and to my surprice the GM techs say that at 2500rpm boost is around 19lbs and @ 6000rpm Boost hits slightly over 30lbs... sounds way off and I am sure I will get grief for this. Yes boost varies during the rpm ranges but these are real #s. I cant wait to catch crap from this post...


It isn't the same and no that isn't correct. With a boost gauge on the car you can see the real boost you are making. A stock cruze does not make over 16lbs at full throttle all up in it. 

The Turbo isn't even rated for 30 lbs. 

Sent from my XT912 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

cronyjabrony said:


> ]While we could adjust this information in your vehicles history, it is a highly illegal practice (similar to changing your odometer reading)and both you and I would be subject to possible fines from the EPA for changing this information (up to $10K for you the consumer and $250K for my business per instance). The EPA uses these calibration verification numbers for emissions compliance purposes. It is not illegal to install a non-GM calibration for off-road use (such as at a dragstip), so installing a non-GM calibration is simply a warranty concern. For this reason I do not offer this option and would advise you not to be mislead by others into thinking this practice is legal (Trifecta advertises a "Transparency" option which illegally modifies these values)


If this is really what Trifecta is doing to make the transperency, it make me rethink my tune. I have read about this before and the EPA doesn't take modifying this stuff lightly. He is absolutely correct about the fines. Its not exactly easy to get caught. But what if....

Sent from whatever I wanna send it from.


----------



## cronyjabrony (Aug 10, 2012)

I just want to do all the research possible before I get a tune. I like to be educated before making serious purchases. If Jerry can defend the comments made by Vtuners then lets hear it.


----------



## Jordy927 (Jan 4, 2013)

silverls said:


> It isn't the same and no that isn't correct. With a boost gauge on the car you can see the real boost you are making. A stock cruze does not make over 16lbs at full throttle all up in it.
> 
> The Turbo isn't even rated for 30 lbs.
> 
> Sent from my XT912 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


The stock boost limit on my 2011 LT is 225kPa or 32psi
The BOV is open at 18.1 psi

I have seen 17 and change at the boost sensor on a cold day, 30*F, monitoring PIDs with HPTuners.

There are a tonne and a half parameters that limit boost on these engines tough, so saying that the turbo can make 30psi is one thing, whats the charge pipe is a very different beast.


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

Jordy927 said:


> The stock boost limit on my 2011 LT is 225kPa or 32psi
> The BOV is open at 18.1 psi
> 
> I have seen 17 and change at the boost sensor on a cold day, 30*F, monitoring PIDs with HPTuners.
> ...


And where is it that your are getting 32psi from? because the last I checked the stock turbo is rated to reliably provide about 23-25psi. tuning it out to 32psi would destroy this turbo in a few hundred miles.

If you saw 17 and change it is because you had a spike. you will never see more than 16 and some change constant boost pressure on any of these cars stock.


----------



## Jordy927 (Jan 4, 2013)

silverls said:


> And where is it that your are getting 32psi from? because the last I checked the stock turbo is rated to reliably provide about 23-25psi. tuning it out to 32psi would destroy this turbo in a few hundred miles.
> 
> If you saw 17 and change it is because you had a spike. you will never see more than 16 and some change constant boost pressure on any of these cars stock.


Its the stock boost max limit table. At 140*F of coolant temp its set for 225kpa. I would post a screen shot but its too big.

I'm not saying that your ever going to get 32 psi, there are many more parameters that limit boost, but the main three is the boost max limit table, the pressure delta factor table and the knock air mass table.

Yes it was the highest spike of a full run at WOT that hit 17psi.


----------



## preidx (Jan 12, 2015)

weird im in canada, i run 91 octane, k&n intake, and rear muffler delete. everyone is saying 12-16 psi but the max psi ive gotten on my aem boost gauge is 9psi and thats not often


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

preidx said:


> weird im in canada, i run 91 octane, k&n intake, and rear muffler delete. everyone is saying 12-16 psi but the max psi ive gotten on my aem boost gauge is 9psi and thats not often


It might be fuel related, as I notice on 91 octane my car does not get those high boost numbers. However on 93 octane it its 12-16psi on most hills.


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

I was seeing 11-12 this past summer but since its winter and cold, im lucky to see 9-10.


----------



## daasian (Feb 5, 2014)

Its been said the car is made to reach max torque limit and not so much boost. If it can reach that limit by changing the timing it will. But I have seen 15-16 with straight Pipe off the cat and a sri on 93 octane


----------

